# Canada will need borrowed tanks until 2011



## RackMaster (Mar 28, 2008)

Should have bought new.   I hope the Germans will let us extend the deal on the tanks we borrowed from them.



> *Canada will need borrowed tanks until 2011*
> 
> *Last Updated:   Friday, March 28, 2008 |  7:17 AM ET   Comments21Recommend13*
> 
> ...


----------



## Kurt V (Mar 28, 2008)

It takes 3 1/2 years to rebuild a tank?????????


----------



## RackMaster (Mar 28, 2008)

Kurt V said:


> It takes 3 1/2 years to rebuild a tank?????????



That's what I thought.  It probably has to do with having them rebuilt overseas and then brought here to have GDCanada install the Comms suite.


----------



## elle (Mar 31, 2008)

> Liberal defence critic Denis Coderre said he doesn't understand why it will take until 2011 and accused the Conservative government of mismanaging the program by spending the federal treasury dry in wartime.
> "If the troops need equipment, they need equipment," said Coderre, who pointed to the fact the Tories recently rushed out to buy 15 retired German tanks for spare parts.



The irony in this statement is that when the Liberal Party was in power drastically reduced the funding to our Canadian Forces, the purchase of new or newer equipment was non-existent.  When you inherit a mess you tend to be in reaction mode for far longer than necessary.


----------



## RackMaster (Mar 31, 2008)

The Liberals are a bunch of fucktards that change their minds more than I change my socks.


----------



## elle (Mar 31, 2008)

gdamadg said:


> The Liberals are a bunch of fucktards that change their minds more than I change my socks.



  I can ship you more socks


----------



## RackMaster (Mar 31, 2008)

elle said:


> I can ship you more socks



lol, I change them daily....well sometimes. ;)


----------



## pardus (Mar 31, 2008)

What a clusterfuck.


----------



## The91Bravo (Mar 31, 2008)

That is one reason I am proud of our defense dollars.... a tank refit does not take 3.5 yrs.. because we take some $$$ and have companies of Americans stepping up to the job...

just sayin a good defense budget works on this side of the lines too... (not a jab at the northern neighbors)


----------



## RackMaster (Mar 31, 2008)

The91Bravo said:


> just sayin a good defense budget works on this side of the lines too... (not a jab at the northern neighbors)



No worries. ;)  I wish there were more support for the Defence Industry up here.


----------



## The91Bravo (Mar 31, 2008)

gd,

just defect... we're always takin new folks in.... but you might be better off flyin into Mex City and walking in from the south... Forget that US Customs shit from Canada.. PITA!!!


----------



## pardus (Mar 31, 2008)

Yeah come on down gdamadg, good gun laws, less snow.
I'm trying to infiltrate the US with Commonwealth types, takeover from within, Long Live The QUEEN!


----------



## RackMaster (Mar 31, 2008)

lol, you never know; maybe some day. ;)  For now I have this thing called a pesky "contract" to deal with.


----------

